# My newest bestest buddy!



## Green Hornet (May 30, 2006)

Went to the Grill Store in Jensen Beach and they had a tent up and a demo from Weber. Dude named Brian made some quick eats on a Webber Q and a Genisis.








Started with a french loaf with peppers and onion and cheese.



Then some pork loins with a lite rub.



Finished up with cookies!


Had to try to explain why I was taking pics of him and his food. After he figured out I was not some kind of creep he gave me some recipie books. No WSM though :!:


----------



## Puff1 (May 30, 2006)

Man you got that right, what a life


----------



## Green Hornet (May 30, 2006)

He said it was fun until August in a parking lot in South Florida. :!:


----------



## Finney (May 30, 2006)

Nice day.  I always seem to miss the Weber demos here.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 30, 2006)

Man, thats what I call a DAY!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Those pics look great!!  =P~  =P~  Creep!  :grin:  :grin:  :winkie:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 30, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> He said it was fun until August in a parking lot in South Florida. :!:



Why, is it hot then?


----------



## zilla (May 30, 2006)

Way to suck up dude!  :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 31, 2006)

If you don't wanna be banned from this site, you may wanna mention how much you talked up BBQ-4-U.com and the great people here... <cough> ... just sayin.  
Greg's funny that way....
 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:

Don't tell him I said that ok?


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2006)

Cough.....cough..... BBQ-4-U is, cough.....aww the hell with it #-o


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 1, 2006)

I did make a point of tell Brian who I was and what we were. He originally thought I was selling stuff, so he thought I was scamming him. Once i spalained it it was cool. Yall got the plug :!:


----------

